
Real Estate: What annoys landlords most? - SdApartmenyGuy
I want to know what pisses landlords off about renting their properties? Listing, credit checks, paperwork... I mean, what is it that bothers you most? It doesn&#x27;t seem like Zillow or any big real estate company does a good job.<p>Thanks for your input.
======
gamechangr
The Landlord space has been improved significantly in the last five years.

My brother owns a leasing company and he says that most people that list with
him, do so because they are move/relocated for work related projects.

His biggest problem is finding quality subcontractors. He says that it used to
be tracking (administrative) all the information, but there are all these
cheap programs aimed at fixing that now.

Hope that helps.

~~~
SdApartmenyGuy
Does he ever complain about the paper-work involved? Or the time wasted
finding adequate tenants? Just wondering. :)

~~~
gamechangr
No. He says the paperwork is pretty easy now.

He says it has been pretty easy to get good tenants, but it's getting harder.
The market used to be hard to buy, but is getting easier = less good tenants.

~~~
SdApartmenyGuy
Is there any way I can talk to him?? I have been in property management for a
few years now. My biggest issue is the paperwork, as a millennial I hate that
there is any at all.

------
tylercubell
What's your motivation for asking this question? There are a number of
solutions that solve problems around listing, credit checks, paperwork, etc.

The thing that pisses off landlords the most is problem tenants. The ones that
don't pay and/or damage the property. In tenant-friendly states, the eviction
process can be long, complicated, expensive and riddled with pitfalls.
Additionally, there are "professional tenants" out there who try to game the
system by legally squatting.

~~~
SdApartmenyGuy
Well I worked for a huge management company & Then did housing relocation on
my own... I found that the biggest problem that hadn't been solved was
ensuring good tenants for landlords. Had an idea for a YCombinator
application. Well maybe I am being a bit modest. haha ;)

------
goodJobWalrus
What bothered me the most is that our agent was shit, and that we were paying
them all that money for so little work, but we didn't have a reason to believe
that one other firm would be any better, so we stayed with them.

~~~
SdApartmenyGuy
The agent has an agenda, and no one is looking out for you, correct? What
would you have liked instead?

------
marvel_boy
What bothered me the most is when the tenant does not warn of malfunctions and
breakdowns.

